
AI Guild: A podcast akin to grabbing coffee with Creative AI researchers - chadwittman
https://github.com/chadwittman/ai-guild/blob/master/README.md
======
chadwittman
Creator of the podcast here, would really love to receive some critical
feedback on how to make this better. My intended audience is developers with
technical competence. Any feedback would be super helpful, it's been hard to
get feedback from friends & family. Thank you!

